# What's your ringtone?



## redfishsc (Sep 6, 2008)

Totally off the wall and I have no idea why I suddenly want to ask this, but what is your phone ringtone? 

I often wonder if someone's ringtones say anything meaningful about them. 

My standard ringtone is the classic "Eye of the Tiger". 

When my wife calls, Aerosmith's "Your My Angel"


My ringback is "Amazing Grace (My chains are gone)" by Chris Tomlin (this version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXV6HJxUebg )


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine is the "classic", ring-ring


----------



## wolftat (Sep 6, 2008)

My ringtone is from the Toby Kieth song "Angry American". When anyone calls my phone starts singing "We'll put a boot in your a**, it's the American way" I leave it on vibrate when I am at work.


----------



## doddman70 (Sep 6, 2008)

The theme song from BONANZA!!!!!


----------



## DocStram (Sep 6, 2008)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 6, 2008)

When old flames call, it's Queen's "Fat-bottom Girls" although I'm thinking of changing it to Sir Mix-a-lot's "Baby Got Back".


----------



## mick (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine's Pretty Woman when my wife calls.....Pretty much standard ring when most others call.


----------



## turned_for_good (Sep 6, 2008)

My standard tingtone is "I Can Only Imagine"
When the Wifey calls it's
"The Four Peters" from the Family Guy.  http://www.mytinyphone.com/p/browse/ringtones/?user=labguy&viewrid=18325


----------



## dwilasnd (Sep 6, 2008)

Silent/vibrate, no one needs to know I am getting a call. I have Bluetooth to further confuse people....


----------



## hewunch (Sep 6, 2008)

Wife = The Happy Song, Delirious
Mother = Buckin' Mule, the Dillards
Father = Old timey phone ring
Brother In Law = Undefeated, Audio Adrenaline
Youth Minister = Whopsi Daisy, Toby Mac
Standard Ring = Tiger Rag, as preformed by the Clemson Marching Band


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 6, 2008)

Wife= Crazy Chicken Play it 
Me = Classic Ring


----------



## JimB (Sep 6, 2008)

standard ring for me although i usually have it on vibrate not ring.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 6, 2008)

Chuck that made my whole dagum day. Man that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:




Chuck Key said:


> Wife= Crazy Chicken Play it
> Me = Classic Ring


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 6, 2008)

General...The Who...Who Are You
Wife...Van Morrison...Brown Eyed Girl
trying to find the right one for my kid......


----------



## cozee (Sep 6, 2008)

When not on silent, the Marine Corps Hymn.


----------



## ehickey (Sep 6, 2008)

turned_for_good said:


> My standard tingtone is "I Can Only Imagine"
> When the Wifey calls it's
> "The Four Peters" from the Family Guy.  http://www.mytinyphone.com/p/browse/ringtones/?user=labguy&viewrid=18325



That's freakin' awesome.
Mine is currently the rotary style phone ringer (but I think that has just changed  ).  When I call my wife, she has Stevie Wonder's "I Just Called To Say...."



.....The Four Peters.....I love it.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 7, 2008)

Jump


----------



## winpooh498 (Sep 7, 2008)

The original Mickey Mouse club song.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 7, 2008)

Primary ringtone

Deftones - Cherry Waves


----------



## DenverPenMan (Sep 7, 2008)

The theme song from "The Sopranos".


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine has the sound of the star trek klaxon going off with some guy saying "Bullsh**er Alert...Bullsh**er Alert" , which is usually very acurate .


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 7, 2008)

Pink Floyd-Wish you were here


----------



## Modelmaker (Sep 7, 2008)

My normal ring is the theme song from Futurama
when my wife calls it's the Imperial March (Darth Vader's theme) from Star Wars


----------



## Probie (Sep 7, 2008)

For my wife calling it's Van Morrison's  Brown Eyed Girl.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 7, 2008)

DocStram said:


> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.



Al, is that a tribute to Me, Ed and You???????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rdunn12 (Sep 7, 2008)

I wanna be a rock star by Nickleback.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 8, 2008)

First it's vibrate then a ring. I don't know what the ring is called but it is loud and very annoying.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 8, 2008)

Rifleman1776 said:


> First it's vibrate then a ring. I don't know what the ring is called but it is loud and very annoying.



Isn't that ringtone running for president right now?


----------



## MDWine (Sep 8, 2008)

TECH TRIUMPH!


----------



## rickstef (Sep 8, 2008)

Parents, now Theme to Magnum PI, used to be a soundclip from Topgun(curse word if sensitive), also used to have a dispatch call from Emergency!
Brother, a complilation of Homer saying D'OH! 32 different ways.
all others, theme to Knight Rider(instrumental) or Emergency


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 8, 2008)

Currently its LaBamba but it used to be my wife's phone. I usually just leave it on vibrate.
My old phone, before the little white dot turned red, was the pirates song. Once in a while, I had it set to barking dogs.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 8, 2008)

" My Girl " by The Temptations


----------



## ironman (Sep 8, 2008)

Set it off By AUDIOSLAVE


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 9, 2008)

ironman said:


> Set it off By AUDIOSLAVE




Ironman, I'd expect something a little more Black Sabbathy from you...


----------



## rinehardj (Sep 9, 2008)

"Thunderstruck", by AC/DC.


----------



## el_d (Sep 9, 2008)

Thunderstruck or Zeplins Imigrant song


----------



## woodchip (Sep 11, 2008)

Who am i by casting crowns and god of wonders by Third Day. I'm going to see Third Day this coming Thursday in Birmingham.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 11, 2008)

woodchip said:


> Who am i by casting crowns and god of wonders by Third Day. I'm going to see Third Day this coming Thursday in Birmingham.



You won't be disappointed. I've always loved "These thousand hills".


----------



## LanceD (Sep 11, 2008)

Frankenstein by the Edgar Winter Group.


----------



## Ozzy (Sep 12, 2008)

My common ring tone is drunk squirrel ( http://www.myxertones.com/ringtone:515257/ ) 

For my wife I use Sweet Child of Mine by Guns 'N Roses

For my daughter I use Teenagers by My Chenical Romance

For my son I use The Saints of L.A. by Motley Crue (It's currently his favorite song; will probably be different next week)


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 12, 2008)

I still use an old rotary phone, which makes me question whether I want to call long distance or not - really cuts down on the ol' phone bill!  

And no, it's not in my shoe!


----------



## scoutharps (Sep 12, 2008)

Sonata in A by Mozart


----------



## babyblues (Sep 13, 2008)

The theme to Magnum PI.  The coolest ringtone ever!!!!!!  Da da da duh.


----------



## rcarman (Sep 13, 2008)

*My ringtone is*

FIght the team accross the field.  The theme song for THE OHIO STATE BUCKEYES!!!!!   GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Sep 13, 2008)

metallica's leper messiah or master of puppets or the thing that should not be,.... its changed nearly every week :RockOn:


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 13, 2008)

keithkarl2007 said:


> metallica's leper messiah or master of puppets or the thing that should not be,.... its changed nearly every week :RockOn:




When my sister or one of her two teenage boys calls me, my phone plays "for whom the bell tolls".


----------

